# The new 2017 Aquis Dive Watches have arrived at Topper!



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

_
The new 2017 Aquis (left) and the previous generation model (right). _

For 2017, the "dive watch" portion of the Oris heritage collection has taken a bit of a breather. Indeed there was not a single new reference of the Divers Sixty-Five collection. This respite allows us an opportunity to look at the Oris Aquis Date line - one of Topper's best-selling dive watches, and in our opinion the best watch of its kind under $2,000

Introduced in 2011 as a replacement to the TT1 Diver, the Oris Aquis Date quickly made a name for itself as a versatile, capable, and purely modern sports watch, but one with enough distinctive elements to position it as a future classic and a signature of the brand. Fun fact about the TT1 - it actually came to life as a racing themed watch highlighted by the TT1 Chronograph - a racing watch whose case design was inspired by the wheel well of a race car. However, the diving variant that shared the same case shape ultimately became more popular, and thus paved the way for the current evolution of the modern Aquis - a pure, purpose-built dive watch, but one with plenty of Oris DNA at its core.

The modern Aquis is characterized by its angular horned lugs, integrated strap, deeply serrated bezel with ceramic insert, and slightly outward-sloping 'kettle' shaped case. These Aquis signatures - particularly the strap design and case silhouette give it a unique aesthetic that distinguish it from pieces like the other best selling pieces in the category, like Tag Heuer's Aquaracer, the Longines Hydroconquest, and even the Omega Seamaster Professional and Rolex Submariner.

Having recently received our first stock of the new Aquis at Topper, we thought it the perfect time to check out this subtly updated line, which appears to improve overall wearability and strengthen the visual identity that make this diver distinctly Oris. Now, it's worth mentioning that the difference between the newest generation of the Aquis and its outgoing variant are much more subtle than when we saw the Gen 1 Aquis replace the TT1 Diver, a little over five years ago. Though this round of changes may appear subtle at first glance, a closer examination reveals a watch that is lighter, thinner and ultimately more wearable for a larger cross section of potential buyers. The end result is a sporty and modern watch that continues to carry the Aquis torch, while becoming a little more iconic with each permutation.

*The Dial: *









_The new black Oris Aquis with the matte dial. _

Starting from the top down, Oris has removed the text 'automatic' and accompanying horizontal line from its logo at 12:00, keeping things in that dial quadrant clean and simple. Additionally, the "Aquis" wordmark joins the dial below the center axis which similarly promotes the Aquis name to design icons like the Submariner or Seamaster, but at a much more approachable price point.

The handset and indices have also undergone some subtle revision. The new alpha-type hands are more pointed at the ends, and shaped at the base, which works nicely to accentuate their slimmer, spear-shaped silhouettes (compared to more rounded paddle shapes from before). The indices are also now beveled and slightly sloped inwards towards the center of the dial, which enhances the overall visual slimming effect and creates an extra facet on each to play with the light.









_The new glossy-dialed black and orange version of the 2017 Oris Aquis. _

Speaking of light, while the previous generation Aquis only had sunburst as an option for the blue dial - which returns in this collection, there's now a black glossy (it actually has a subtle sunburst effect in the right light) on the orange variant. The comparable outgoing version in this color had a matte dial. As before, the signature white-on-black Aquis gets a matte black dial, which should please anyone looking for an ultra-classic, versatile sport watch that transitions effortlessly from business to leisure.









_The blue dialed-Aquis in the noon sun of Burlingame. Shown here on a wrist of about 6 1/2 inches. _

*The Case:*









_The previous generation Aquis (left) and the new thinner Aquis (right). Note the new brushed crown finish_

The dial isn't the only component of the new Aquis that's been slimmed down. Ever since the rounded, tub-shaped TT1 Diver case that preceded the Gen 1 Aquis, things for Oris' signature dive watch have been moving more towards a sportier, and more modern aesthetic. Nowhere is that more evident, than in the new case, which has been very subtly re-designed to yield a slimmer, yet more angular silhouette. This is most noticeable in the squared-off crown guards (protecting a matte crown, which had a polished surface on the outgoing version), which are attached at 3:00 with a pair of tri-point screws, and in the signature lug horns, which flow neatly into an new bracelet, re-designed for the 2017 Aquis.

*The Bracelet: *

The new Aquis bracelet continues the tradition of being one of the best bracelets we've experienced at this price point. And despite retaining the chunky 3-link shape of the predecessor, each link has been considerably reduced in thickness from lug horn all the way down to the clasp. This has helped reduce the overall weight of the Gen 2 Aquis relative to the first-generation Aquis. In fact, the new version of the watch weighs 178 grams on the bracelet while the previous version weighs in at 204 grams - a difference of nearly 30 grams. This overall slimmed-down aesthetic has yielded a far more wearable dive watch for its 43.5mm size. Those who prefer their Aquis on Oris' high-quality rubber strap will find that the clasp still has the excellent adjustable clasp, which has become something of a hallmark for the line.










What do you think of the new Oris Aquis? Have additional questions, or want to reserve your own? We have all three variants of the new Aquis available on bracelet or rubber strap configurations, please call *888-730-2221* or email *[email protected]* to inquire. To see variations of the Aquis Date click here.


----------



## Keith Hauser (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the great write-up! I just stopped in to one of my local AD's today to see if they had the 2017 model. I left disappointed that they have not received it yet. 

When I first saw the pictures from Basel, I was not impressed with what I saw. But after reading your review, I must say that I am very impressed at how the Aquis has changed!

I am very anxious to see the new case shape in person and to see how it feels on the wrist. The new shape looks much more refined than the outgoing model. In no way am I unhappy with my 2015 Aquis case shape, but the new case looks much more elegant to me. 

Hopefully in the next couple of weeks I will be able to get my hands on one!


----------



## ctsean (Jan 10, 2017)

I guess I was lucky to buy mine at a local AD last month. I think they also had a blue face one in stock as well as the Hammerhead limited edition - which was nice but a little too big.


----------



## MR028 (Dec 3, 2016)

Great review, thank you. I really appreciate the comparative photos between the old and new generations. As and old generation Aquis owner, I am looking forward to seeing the new gen models "in the flesh", but sadly they don't seem to have landed in Australia yet.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I love that Rob and the Topper gang post here but it's funny to see members praising their post as a "review." Don't get me wrong, this is not against Topper as if I were them I'd definitely post about new product on WUS, but it is definitely not a review.

That said, this new model looks great in my opinion. I would love if Oris would offer more no date options as the only one I know of is their Topper edition Sixty Five.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

30 grams lighter? Holy crap, that's some impressive weight savings. If I take 15 grams off my bike weight, I'm a happy guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin8836 (Apr 17, 2016)

Looking good. I like the slimmer look.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

liwang22 said:


> I would love if Oris would offer more no date options ...


I'm glad that Oris deleted a horizontal line and "AUTOMATIC" from the faces. 
I don't need to see day or date on an Aquis. I only want to see the time.
Oris could devise its own movement, without a weirdly-shaped, red rotor and without a date mechanism.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

BrianMcKay said:


> I'm glad that Oris deleted a horizontal line and "AUTOMATIC" from the faces.
> I don't need to see day or date on an Aquis. I only want to see the time.
> Oris could devise its own movement, without a weirdly-shaped, red rotor and without a date mechanism.


They have the capability - remember, Topper's already done an exclusive 'no-date' Diver 65 without a date wheel. Generally speaking, I think watches with date apertures sell exponentially better than those that don't - remember, folks on the forums represent a pretty small minority of "date-haters."


----------



## JohnnyKarate (Oct 8, 2016)

I prefer the "Automatic" on the old one.


----------



## jyflyer (Aug 21, 2017)

Beautiful - does Topper ship overseas to Asia?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

jyflyer said:


> Beautiful - does Topper ship overseas to Asia?


You'll have to call. It boils down to whatever Oris dictates, I would assume.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

They look great.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Here's mine. Thanks, Rob!

I personally like these more than Omega PO. It seems like a more attractive watch, and easily as well-made. Granted it does not have a fancy in-house movement, but it's 1/3 the price and easily serviced for a lifetime.

This is definitely a better deal than the MM300. I can't think of a better deal at all really. It's an incredible value.


----------



## JMann2380 (Dec 20, 2012)

I like.


----------



## swerth63 (Sep 3, 2017)

FYI - I bought the new 2017 Aquis date from Rob and Topper a few weeks ago, best service, prompt delivery and perfect watch. Very satisfied.








Chris in Phoenix, AZ


----------



## mj421 (Jun 5, 2015)

Beautiful pieces and a true value in an overpriced marketplace.


----------



## rollyme (Jun 15, 2016)

Okay this is way better than i thought, i like it.


----------



## asrael (Aug 9, 2011)

How my 45.5mm Hammerhead looks on my 16.5cm wrist. It doesn't wear too big for it's dimensions.

The new Aquis line is reli going strong, immense quality for the price (and beyond). My Hammerhead easily one of the most well made piece in my modest collection tho not the most expensive.


----------



## ortx (Aug 8, 2016)

Wow this is so tempting considering the fact that it's lighter and slimmer. It's a pretty good watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

Got mine at Topper also


----------



## Vural (Apr 30, 2012)

I love it, thanks


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

I can't wait to get mine.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## pay2play (May 16, 2016)

I like their new slimmer case but I wish they go back to 40mm instead of 42mm


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Ordered mine today from Rob @ Topper Jewelers. Great people over there!
Mine will arrive this Thursday.
An early birthday gift for myself. 
Thanks Rob!

Peter


Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

pay2play said:


> I like their new slimmer case but I wish they go back to 40mm instead of 42mm


Agreed. I really wish they bring back the 40mm aquis. I had the 2016 version of the aquis and it was an awesome watch. Sold it to my friend because of the size. Even it fits fine on my 6.75in wrist, I still prefer 40mm case.

Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## mstnpete (Aug 4, 2017)

Guess what just landed?

She is a beauty!

The bezel is more on the Grey color....sweet!









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## billybob1 (May 15, 2010)

nice


----------



## billybob1 (May 15, 2010)

totally


----------



## billybob1 (May 15, 2010)

me too


----------



## SunOfAtom (May 4, 2017)

pay2play said:


> I like their new slimmer case but I wish they go back to 40mm instead of 42mm


Agree 100%. Actually, the new model is 43.5mm, so this new one actually moved in the wrong direction (for me). If they offer a new 40mm Aquis in blue, black or gray, I'll be first in line to place an order.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Just got mine. I really love it. Size is perfect for diver watch. Not too large for my 17cm wrist. Do you know what is best place to get bracelet for this bad boy ?


----------



## Chris Hohne (May 1, 2005)

Contact our forum sponsor Topper Jewelers. Everything I have heard about them has been positive. And I believe they will ship it to you.

Chris


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Chris Hohne said:


> Contact our forum sponsor Topper Jewelers. Everything I have heard about them has been positive. And I believe they will ship it to you.
> 
> Chris


Thank you, I will definitely contact them.


----------

